# Small Framed Guy Issues



## GetSwullll (Mar 19, 2014)

28 yrs old
6 ft
230 lbs
12% BF

I come from a family of Athletically built genes. Needless to say, every bit of size I have to work for eating, lifting big. None of us are wide framed, or start of heavy weighted in my fam. 

Seems 6-8 rep ranges work well for me and very basic training dropping to even lower reps sometimes and playing with set quantity. 

**However, everytime I get into drop sets, failure sets, or get up around the 12 rep range for 3/4 sets I tend to start to cut in and lose my size very quickly. Any other guys having this issue?

I can only hit the high rep range maybe every 5th/6th week to shock the muscles but as for a higher rep routine, DC training, etc ..hasn't worked.


----------



## AtomAnt (Mar 19, 2014)

From what I've seen, those with smaller frames require much higher volume as a HIT approach tend to not work as well (which you have experienced yourself).  

What I've seen work is really killing the muscle with volume and trying to hit each muscle every 5 days or so. Use lots different rep ranges, angles, techniques (drop sets, partials, statics, peak contractions, supersets, pre exhaustion...ect...) and ramp up the volume... AND EAT A LOT.  Ramp up the volume and intensity (adding in more sets with partials, more drop sets...etc.) over a period of 6-8 weeks then back off for a week and begin again, possibly with some new exercises.

Add in an intra workout recovery drink and you should see some results with higher volume training


----------



## GetSwullll (Mar 20, 2014)

AtomAnt said:


> From what I've seen, those with smaller frames require much higher volume as a HIT approach tend to not work as well (which you have experienced yourself).
> 
> What I've seen work is really killing the muscle with volume and trying to hit each muscle every 5 days or so. Use lots different rep ranges, angles, techniques (drop sets, partials, statics, peak contractions, supersets, pre exhaustion...ect...) and ramp up the volume... AND EAT A LOT.  Ramp up the volume and intensity (adding in more sets with partials, more drop sets...etc.) over a period of 6-8 weeks then back off for a week and begin again, possibly with some new exercises.
> 
> Add in an intra workout recovery drink and you should see some results with higher volume training



Thanks, I'll do some experimenting...6-8 rep range keeps me bulky and i can use cardio to cut a little but im plateuing fast.  

Lots of food, cardio, and low reps seems to make me grow!

Since low reps are working, and volume will be a goal, I aim around 4 working sets per body part and 6-8 rep ranges at the time, 5 sets of 5 of basic major lifts (deads, squats, bench, etc..). 

How much more volume is safe before overtraining? (i know it varies and depends on diet,etc) just wondering basic average number of a "high volume" workout in amount of excersises per body part, or amount of reps..etc?


----------

